# good beginners scorpion?



## K-TRAIN (Sep 15, 2009)

my friend, who plays bass in my band, recently became fascinated with inverts at band practice when i showed him my pets. 

and today he told me hes interested in getting a scorpion, and is willing to take care of it and everything. but he doesnt know what to get. so he asked me for advice. 

now, ive worked with tarantulas and reptiles, but ive only fed scorpions before. 

but from what i think i figured out emporor scorpions are like the g.rosea's of the scorpion world. 

is that true? 

the guy whos interested is 16 and i told him to do he research and hes reading up on the care of scorpions, but he wants something thats not dangerous or aggressive, seeing as its his first one. 

so is the emporor scorpion good for a beginner? or is there something thats easier to care for and is calmer in terms of aggression?


----------



## GeneralNoobzor (Sep 15, 2009)

Hadrurus Arizonesis are pretty easy. No humidity. A cricket no water bowls. I place to hide. Done. Lol

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 15, 2009)

Honestly i've moved up in ranks of tarantulas and i still started with emperors just recently, and as far as handleablility.. they're awesome, well manered beasts.

and the size is just impressive, along with hetereometrus sp.


now. Hadrurus is pretty big and has a weak, but more potent venom. but their attitude just didn't match up to what i wanted.

lasty. I Did see androctunus for sale and that is a high strung sucker with a nasty sting to go with it.

and watching the emperors interact with eachother is pretty neat. I have mine in a 1/2 29gallon with 3-4 hiding areas and 2 waterbowls with bark/peat/fiber mix and they seem pretty happy


----------



## signinsimple (Sep 17, 2009)

GeneralNoobzor said:


> Hadrurus Arizonesis are pretty easy. No humidity. A cricket no water bowls. I place to hide. Done. Lol


He asked for calmer in aggression.  A Hadrurus Arizonesis (Desert Hairy), as far as aggression goes, is like an Emp with roid rage.  Easier to care for but way more aggressive.

Flat rock scorpions (Hadogenes troglodytes or Hadogenes paucidens) are supposed to be as calm as Emps and about the same complexity of care.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Sep 19, 2009)

signinsimple said:


> He asked for calmer in aggression.  A Hadrurus Arizonesis (Desert Hairy), as far as aggression goes, is like an Emp with roid rage.  Easier to care for but way more aggressive.
> 
> Flat rock scorpions (Hadogenes troglodytes or Hadogenes paucidens) are supposed to be as calm as Emps and about the same complexity of care.


Defensive but not aggressive. I have actually handled 4 that were more calm than my now dead emperor scorpion.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 19, 2009)

well of course some individuals are more aggressive than the general pop. 

but I will agree with signinsimple, Hadrurus arizonensis is more aggressive and defensive than most emps from what I've observed.


----------



## signinsimple (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, and I have a communal tank of 2 desert hairy's and they're insanely aggressive.  Even to inanimate objects (I have a fake plant that the male attacks once in a while).  Luckily the male and female get along.  No aggression there.


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay!!! My first ever post. 

About 3 months ago I bought my first ever invert, an emp, and all I can say is that it's the perfect scorpion for beginners. I researched beforehand on how to care for them, and once I was sure that I had a good idea of what to, I took the plunge and bought an emp. They're extremely easy to care for, just get a good enclosure, a water dish and something for it to hide under and you're set. As long as the temp & humidity are ok you should'nt have a problem. 

Temperant wise they're quite docile. Typically, we managed to get one that wasn't errrrr...the norm. The store owner said it was one of the most aggressive one he'd ever had, but even so, it's more cute than scary and will always retreat, so i'd love to see what a docile one is like! Added to this, their sting is fairly harmless (unless you're allergic which is rare) and all in all, they make a fascinating pet. 

The only downside i've found is that they tend to stay hidden most of the time, but hey, that means it's happy so what do I care?


----------



## mapleleaf (Sep 25, 2009)

I was the same, and I went for the emperor, since then I have added another and am about to purchase another tank for a desert hairy , and a bigger tank for the emps as I want more-I find scorpions are like tattoos, you cant stop at one!!


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 26, 2009)

I looked a while for my first scorpion species, and recently got it a month or so ago.  Some Liocheles australasiae.  Although I suppose their size could be a problem.... I just wanted something that wouldn't send me or my hyperactive 3 year old to the emergency room if something went terribly wrong, lol.  

I guess go with an emperor.  I love them, they're huge, just not something for me at this time in my life and I like things tiny


----------



## MutedUziel (Sep 26, 2009)

mapleleaf said:


> I find scorpions are like tattoos, you cant stop at one!!


I 2nd this one... I'm running out of room for both!!!  :wall:


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 26, 2009)

Reclusive Duck said:


> Yay!!! My first ever post.
> 
> About 3 months ago I bought my first ever invert, an emp, and all I can say is that it's the perfect scorpion for beginners. I researched beforehand on how to care for them, and once I was sure that I had a good idea of what to, I took the plunge and bought an emp. They're extremely easy to care for, just get a good enclosure, a water dish and something for it to hide under and you're set. As long as the temp & humidity are ok you should'nt have a problem.
> 
> ...





He is right. Ive kept inverts for about 3-4 years and got my first scorp 1 year ago. an emp. Truly great scorps. Perfect for handeling, easy to care for and if you place the hide on the side of the cage you can see him most of the time.


----------



## fishyfriends876 (Apr 17, 2020)

GeneralNoobzor said:


> Hadrurus Arizonesis are pretty easy. No humidity. A cricket no water bowls. I place to hide. Done. Lol


They need to be able to burrow and have at least 6 inches of substrate imo. They still might drink water. Mine barely uses the hide because mine can burrow.


----------



## RTTB (Apr 18, 2020)

Take a look at Diplocentrus whitei as a beginner scorpion.


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 21, 2020)

K-TRAIN said:


> my friend, who plays bass in my band, recently became fascinated with inverts at band practice when i showed him my pets.
> 
> and today he told me hes interested in getting a scorpion, and is willing to take care of it and everything. but he doesnt know what to get. so he asked me for advice.
> 
> ...


Any invertebrate has the capability to be unpredictable.  They can also be defensive (not aggressive).  They have their own personalities.

Most of the more commonly available species have more mild venom, but their sting is still painful and any allergy to the venom would be a major issue. 

Even though you did not mention this in your post, it must also be stated that handling is very risky (mostly for the animal) and is not recommended.  If he is interested in a pet that can be played with a Scorpion is not a good choice.  If he is approaching it with the understanding that it would be like having fish (look but don't touch) then that is the mindset necessary for successful Scorpion keeping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mellow (Apr 23, 2020)

I would start with a Heterometrus spinifer (Malaysian forest scorpion)  or Hadogenes troglodytes (Flat rock scorpion) I've held both of these scorpions several times and I've never been stung by any of them, and they're really easy to take care of, and they both would make a really cool beginner scorpion!


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Apr 25, 2020)

heterometrus species would be a good beginner scorpion. But not recommended to handle them because if they are dropped, the fall can injure or kill them. Also, he is more likely to get pinched than stung and an Asian Forest Scorpion's pinch is very strong, enough to draw blood. Any scorpion (whether strong or weak venomed, big or small-sized) should only be displayed, never handled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dabugboi (Apr 25, 2020)

A flat rock scorpion is what i reccomend, very weak venom, looks funky and arent too expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 25, 2020)

Erm, guys... The last post in this thread was about 11 or so years ago. I’m sure the OP is no longer in need of help...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

